# New iOS app v3.5



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Noticed the icon on the iOS app had changed this morning. Looks like it's been updated to 3.5. Visually it has a more flat look on all the controlls now, including the My Shows list, so it seems more consistent. It doesn't seem to mention OnePass nor does it support Premium Sideloading, but that may be linked to the version of software on the box.

One ting that annoys me is that it still does not honor the default recording options when setting up a recording or SP. And there doesn't seem to be a way to set them in the app. I tend to use the app a lot to setup new SPs when I see a commercial for a new show because it allows me to do it without having to interrupt what I'm watching. Would be nice if it honored the defaults so I didn't have to change them manually every time.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> It doesn't seem to mention OnePass nor does it support Premium Sideloading, but that may be linked to the version of software on the box.


The release notes in the App Store indicate the updated App is "ready" for 20.4.6 and that One Pass and downloading premium content is tied to the 20.4.6 update.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The release notes state:



> The new software release includes our new OnePass feature (DVR) and allow you to download content marked as premium by your service provider (DVR and/or Stream). Once you DVR or TiVo Stream updates to the new software release, the App will automatically support these features.





> Due to copy-protection requirements, initiating such download will only be possible from home and the original recording will be deleted from you DVR.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I hadn't checked the release notes.  Just launched the app and started poking around.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes! Premium channel downloads that delete the original recording. But would there be anything stopping you from subsequently recording on your TiVo future showings of the same program?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Recording twice helps, but if you download it again, poof!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

First bug - the update lists all program and guide times as if I'm on the east coast instead of local time.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I asked this in another thread, but more appropriate here....... 

If I upgrade to the new app will it require setting it back up to the stream or will it retain this info?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> I asked this in another thread, but more appropriate here.......
> 
> If I upgrade to the new app will it require setting it back up to the stream or will it retain this info?


Mine had OOH disabled after the update and I had to run back through setup to activate it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> First bug - the update lists all program and guide times as if I'm on the east coast instead of local time.


Mine is off by an hour, as if it's not accounting for DST.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Mine had OOH disabled after the update and I had to run back through setup to activate it.


Thanks Dan. That sux.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Mine had OOH disabled after the update and I had to run back through setup to activate it.


Just checked one of my iPads and it kept the OOH streaming setup.

-Kevin


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, off by an hour, for whatever reason. You'd think they'd pick up the current time from the TiVo(s) or IPad.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> Thanks Dan. That sux.


I have two Streams in my house, so it's possible it was previously setup to use the other one for OOH and that's why it reset.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone getting the "Streaming Not Permitted: Streaming is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network" error? I am in my home network and was able to stream protected content before. Looks like the update has a bug that makes it think it's not in my home network even when I am.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mlsnyc said:


> Anyone getting the "Streaming Not Permitted: Streaming is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network" error? I am in my home network and was able to stream protected content before. Looks like the update has a bug that makes it think it's not in my home network even when I am.


You may need to re-run setup in home


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It's not streaming premium content in my home network either, and I already re-ran setup. This "update" is starting to look like a disaster. I'm not feeling good about what the February 20.4.6 update might bring.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Mine is off by an hour, as if it's not accounting for DST.


We are in standard time, so DST "shouldn't" be the issue. But it is off by an hour while the clock on top shows the actual time.

Does this effect people connected in the home as well?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Same as others are seeing.....premium content not available to stream even on home network. I re-ran setup as well.

Does Tivo even test this stuff? I know they have like 2 beta testers for the Roamio software....guessing there are less for iOS!!!

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> Yeah, off by an hour, for whatever reason. You'd think they'd pick up the current time from the TiVo(s) or IPad.





Dan203 said:


> Mine is off by an hour, as if it's not accounting for DST.


Where are you guys seeing this? Maybe I'm not seeing it wrong because I'm EST?

-Kevin


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Really would have liked an update to the iphone 6/6 plus resolution. Also, hopefully the proxy is removed that slows down downloading out of home.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

bradleys said:


> You may need to re-run setup in home


Reset the app and started from scratch. No dice. Guess others aren't seeing the same problem?

ETA: missed others' posts that they're seeing the same problem.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

mlsnyc said:


> Reset the app and started from scratch. No dice. Guess others aren't seeing the same problem?


I'm seeing the same thing as you.

-Kevin


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't stream premium content in home either. Now in the guide for some channels it says the current program is "To Be Announced". The only explanation for this many problems is somebody intentionally sabotaged the app. Either (1) TiVo pays coders by number of bugs fixed so coders create as many bugs as possible to start with, or (2) (deleted for now)


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> I can't stream premium content in home either. Now in the guide for some channels it says the current program is "To Be Announced". The only explanation for this many problems is somebody intentionally sabotaged the app. Either (1) TiVo pays coders by number of bugs fixed so coders create as many bugs as possible to start with, or (2) (deleted for now)


Do you get the "To Be Announced" when you quickly scroll in the guide? That's where I get it all the time....did on the old app as well.

-Kevin


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

No, when I go straight to the box it shows that without scrolling. I've never seen that before. Now one box looks good again but the other box has To Be Announced on nearly every channel.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Also not able to play premium content in my home network... This is what bug fixing is all about. No one dies, and I imagine it will be updated within a few days.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I can stream *LIVE* protected content in home. Can't stream recorded protected content in home.

I don't stream much. Is the app automatically initiating the recording before your stream begins a new feature? I remember it always forced you to agree to initiate a recording before you could stream. Seems to do that automatically now (for non-live events).


----------



## Alan Gordon (May 15, 2005)

kbmb said:


> Where are you guys seeing this? Maybe I'm not seeing it wrong because I'm EST?


FWIW, I'm seeing the correct time, and I'm EST as well.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

We're just talking about the TiVo App, not TiVo boxes. On the new TiVo App program time and guide listings are an hour ahead for me in the central time zone, almost like I'm looking at east coast listings but especially for local programs on my local channels it makes no sense. It thinks the current time is an hour later than it actually is. I think Dan is further west than me by at least another hour. EDIT: Nevada. Make that two hours.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting... I have FoxNow on my iPad and when I selected Sleepy Hollow from "My Shows" it offers to play:


On TV
On iPad
From FoxNow

When I select On FoxNow it opens the FoxNow app on my iPad and takes me to Sleepy Hollow! Very cool!

Streaming in home is very improved as well. FF / RW / Scrubbing begins playback almost immediately. Gone is the annoying lag before playback resumes.

The guide refreshes mush faster than it did before, so that is nice.

The clock is still an hour off. Has anyone reported this bug to TiVo yet?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> Where are you guys seeing this? Maybe I'm not seeing it wrong because I'm EST?
> 
> -Kevin


If I compare the guide in the app to the guide on the actual TiVo the times listed are an hour later in the app. So a show will display as being on at say 5:30 on the TiVo and listed as 6:30 in the app.

I'm also unable to stream protected content in home. This could be some change they made to the protection scheme to support Premium Side Loading and will fix itself when we get the new software on the TiVo. Or maybe we'll never be able to stream protected shows that were recorded before the software update on the TiVo.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

bradleys said:


> Streaming in home is very improved as well. FF / RW / Scrubbing begins playback almost immediately. Gone is the annoying lag before playback resumes.


I don't notice any difference unless the 30 sec skip and 8 sec rewind buttons are new, but that could always be done with finger swipes which for IPad is a faster better way to do it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> I don't notice any difference unless the 30 sec skip and 8 sec rewind buttons are new, but that could always be done with finger swipes which for IPad is a faster better way to do it.


For me at least I used to have a really annoying lag, especially RW and scrubbing. Seemed like FF wasn't to bad - but it felt like it had to go back and restat the stream if you went outside some obvious "range"

The buttons et al, are all the same.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> For me at least I used to have a really annoying lag, especially RW and scrubbing. Seemed like FF wasn't to bad - but it felt like it had to go back and restat the stream if you went outside some obvious "range"
> 
> The buttons et al, are all the same.


Oooh you're right. I use in home streaming on my iPad all the time. When skipping commercials the first 2-3 swipes forward would be almost instant, but then there would be a lag on subsequent swipes. It seems like all swipes are near instant now. Even randomly scrubbing to the middle of the video is. I wonder how they pull that off?


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

kbmb said:


> Do you get the "To Be Announced" when you quickly scroll in the guide? That's where I get it all the time....did on the old app as well.
> 
> -Kevin


This bug has been around for a LONG time and simply carried over from pervious versions. I reported it today to TiVo tech support. God onlyknow if and when it will get fixed...

Scrolling the channel list up or down forces a refresh of the guide data and eventually displays the correct program name next to the channel list.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

ahwman said:


> This bug has been around for a LONG time and simply carried over from pervious versions. I reported it today to TiVo tech support. God onlyknow if and when it will get fixed...
> 
> Scrolling the channel list up or down forces a refresh of the guide data and eventually displays the correct program name next to the channel list.


I just discovered that but on one of my boxes my favorites list is 8 channels and doesn't scroll. I can pull some channels above or below the window so that they refresh but it's tough to get the channels in the middle out of the window to refresh. Switching back and forth between boxes doesn't do it.


----------



## Alan Gordon (May 15, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> We're just talking about the TiVo App, not TiVo boxes. On the new TiVo App program time and guide listings are an hour ahead for me in the central time zone, almost like I'm looking at east coast listings but especially for local programs on my local channels it makes no sense. It thinks the current time is an hour later than it actually is. I think Dan is further west than me by at least another hour. EDIT: Nevada. Make that two hours.


I don't know if you're talking to kbmb or me, but I was talking about the TiVo app. The time and guide listings are correct for me. I'm on Eastern Time.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm on the East Coast and the time is correct for me. 

I am unable to stream protected content in home.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

morac said:


> I'm on the East Coast and the time is correct for me.
> 
> I am unable to stream protected content in home.


Ditto for me, on all counts.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Mine doesn't let me stream on a iPhone connected to my local wireless network, it thinks I'm away from the home network. I even ran through the set up process again and it still doesn't work.


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> Anyone getting the "Streaming Not Permitted: Streaming is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network" error? I am in my home network and was able to stream protected content before. Looks like the update has a bug that makes it think it's not in my home network even when I am.


Same here. Posted in Tivo Stream forum:

Ok. The new logo - meh. Seems less friendly but maybe I just don't like change.

More importantly, they seem to have (re)moved the "reconnect" functionality that used to be on the top right of of the IOS screen.

Frequently the IOS app would fail to connect on my home network (seems specific to the app as no other apps appear to have problems locating local resources). The reconnect feature would do just that.

Now the app does not indicate that it is away from home and appears to have moved or removed the ability to force a reconnect. This is bad because I am a Time Warner Customer - many of the channels are flagged to block "out of home streaming".

Just now - I streamed a show on BBCA, had a "problem streaming" (nope, that's not resolved), and was unable to resume watching as streaming isn't allowed.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

msilano said:


> Same here. Posted in Tivo Stream forum:
> 
> Ok. The new logo - meh. Seems less friendly but maybe I just don't like change.
> 
> ...


Try "Reset application" at the bottom of Settings.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

cherry ghost said:


> Try "Reset application" at the bottom of Settings.


I've tried that already. It didn't work.


----------



## hungarianhc (May 31, 2007)

Any chance streaming over cellular works?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

hungarianhc said:


> Any chance streaming over cellular works?


Not for me. I can still fool it by connecting my iPad to my iPhone's hotspot....but straight up cell won't stream.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

msilano said:


> More importantly, they seem to have (re)moved the "reconnect" functionality that used to be on the top right of of the IOS screen.
> 
> Frequently the IOS app would fail to connect on my home network (seems specific to the app as no other apps appear to have problems locating local resources). The reconnect feature would do just that.
> 
> ...


Try clicking on the little Tivo control in the upper right......when I do that it pops up the window asking to Reconnect.

-Kevin


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

kbmb said:


> Try clicking on the little Tivo control in the upper right......when I do that it pops up the window asking to Reconnect.
> 
> -Kevin


Just brings up the remote control for me.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

msilano said:


> Just brings up the remote control for me.


Ok, if it does that, then the app assumes you are already on your home network. If that's the case, then I guess you'd have to kill the app and restart it.

If I turn Wifi off on my phone (while at home), and launch the app, that little control in the upper right will have an X on it. If I click it, it will popup the box that says I'm away. If I then turn Wifi on....the app won't reconnect automatically. So now when I click on that icon in the upper right with the X on it, the popup box changes to include the Connect option.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Wonder if the in home streaming issues have anything to do with this from the release notes:



> In addition to these improvements, our updated App is ready for the upcoming Series 4, Series 5 DVR and TiVo Stream software update (20.4.6) coming in February. *The new software release includes our new OnePass feature (DVR) and allow you to download content marked as premium by your service provider (DVR and/or Stream).* Once your DVR or TiVo Stream updates to the new software release, the App will automatically support these features.


-Kevin


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd say it's guaranteed to be a side-effect of the new download functionality for "premium" content that 20.4.6 will bring. I'm guessing Tivo beta tested the new app with users who were also beta testing 20.4.6. No one at Tivo considered what would happen when the new app interacted with 20.4.5.


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

kbmb said:


> Ok, if it does that, then the app assumes you are already on your home network. If that's the case, then I guess you'd have to kill the app and restart it.
> 
> If I turn Wifi off on my phone (while at home), and launch the app, that little control in the upper right will have an X on it. If I click it, it will popup the box that says I'm away. If I then turn Wifi on....the app won't reconnect automatically. So now when I click on that icon in the upper right with the X on it, the popup box changes to include the Connect option.
> 
> -Kevin


No joy.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tatergator1 said:


> I'd say it's guaranteed to be a side-effect of the new download functionality for "premium" content that 20.4.6 will bring. I'm guessing Tivo beta tested the new app with users who were also beta testing 20.4.6. No one at Tivo considered what would happen when the new app interacted with 20.4.5.


Agreed. Boo, TiVo.


----------



## ashe (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm alittle confused with the "download premium content" feature.



> allow you to download content marked as premium by your service provider (DVR and/or Stream). Once you DVR or TiVo Stream updates to the new software release, the App will automatically support these features.


Is this a new feature for all modern Tivo boxes? I have a Premiere XL, I was under the assumption that only Romeo boxes can download and stream to mobile devices and tablets.

My apologies in advance if this has been covered, I did a few searches and couldn't find any answers.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ashe said:


> I'm alittle confused with the "download premium content" feature.
> 
> Is this a new feature for all modern Tivo boxes? I have a Premiere XL, I was under the assumption that only Romeo boxes can download and stream to mobile devices and tablets.
> 
> My apologies in advance if this has been covered, I did a few searches and couldn't find any answers.


This is in reference to some cable companies (Time Warner!) who block all show downloads from any channel except local networks.

The new feature is a bit of a loophole that will let those customers now download ANY show but it will then delete that show from your TiVo (so you can't "make a copy").

Premiere and Roamio (base model) boxes will still need a TiVo Stream for this, Roamio (Pro and Plus) have it built-in.


----------



## ashe (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks

I do have Time Warner and have yet to purchase a Stream or upgrade to a Romeo for that exact reason.

Just out of curiosity, would that also mean the Tivo Desktop software would now be able to transfer copy protected recordings?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ashe said:


> Just out of curiosity, would that also mean the Tivo Desktop software would now be able to transfer copy protected recordings?


I highly doubt it, at least not without an update to TiVo Desktop, which isn't going to happen. In the controlled Android/iOS environments they can prevent that downloaded video from being extracted or copied. The current version of TD doesn't have anything like that so once the video was on your PC they couldn't prevent you from copying it, transcoding, etc.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Someone posted over at the TiVo help forums that he was told that streaming of protected content won't work until the TiVo software is updated.

Since this is just some person and not a TiVo support post, it should probably be taken with a grain of salt, though it does make some sense.


----------



## pwas (Aug 28, 2013)

I hope they fix the time / time zone issue quickly. It is very annoying.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

For those of you experiencing issues with the new iOS app update, please email details, including your TSN, to [email protected] with the subject "iOS app issues".

If you are experiencing the "time" issue, please let us know if the time is appearing different when on your home network vs. away from home.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

morac said:


> Someone posted over at the TiVo help forums that he was told that streaming of protected content won't work until the TiVo software is updated.
> 
> Since this is just some person and not a TiVo support post, it should probably be taken with a grain of salt, though it does make some sense.


I just chatted with TiVo Tech Support and what I was told was consistent with the above: they are aware of the bug, the fix is to update the TiVo software (rather than update the iOS app) and that TiVo software update is probably coming in February. The full transcript of my chat it attached, in case you're curious.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> For those of you experiencing issues with the new iOS app update, please email details, including your TSN, to [email protected] with the subject "iOS app issues".
> 
> If you are experiencing the "time" issue, please let us know if the time is appearing different when on your home network vs. away from home.
> 
> ...


Margaret, do you need me to e-mail you or is my posting here/tech support chat sufficient?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I can confirm that in home streaming of protected content works again once you are on 20.4.6.

-Kevin


----------



## Rassilon (Jun 20, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> For those of you experiencing issues with the new iOS app update, please email details, including your TSN, to [email protected] with the subject "iOS app issues".
> 
> If you are experiencing the "time" issue, please let us know if the time is appearing different when on your home network vs. away from home.


If by time issue you mean the clock is not the actual time (it's an hour ahead), I'm experiencing it. Will send an email w/details.


----------



## daithen (Feb 4, 2003)

kbmb said:


> I can confirm that in home streaming of protected content works again once you are on 20.4.6.
> 
> -Kevin


Now if I could just get the 20.4.6 update so I could stream again I would be happy


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

jeffrypennock said:


> Margaret, do you need me to e-mail you or is my posting here/tech support chat sufficient?


I think emailing her with the chat log would be the best solution. She always tells people to email her when they're having a problem, I'm assuming that way she can handle everything more efficiently and forward the email to the appropriate people.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

The app is helpful for me but I don't get full use of it because I just have a TiVoHD. But I can say that I think the new app seems a little snappier......


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

JWhites said:


> I think emailing her with the chat log would be the best solution. She always tells people to email her when they're having a problem, I'm assuming that way she can handle everything more efficiently and forward the email to the appropriate people.


Thank you for the advice. I took it.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

First, a huge apology to those of you experiencing these issues. We're very sorry.

We are currently testing fixes to the streaming and time zone issues, and I expect an iOS app update to be released next week.

In the meantime, if the in-home streaming problem is going to be a HUGE problem for you this weekend, please email me your TSN with the subject "iOS in-home streaming" and I'll see what I can do.

--Margret


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I just launched the new app to check my stream status. 

I got a pop-up to "learn more about OnePass, click Visit Website"

Clicking redirects you to tivo.com/onepass, which does not exist.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> For those of you experiencing issues with the new iOS app update, please email details, including your TSN, to [email protected] with the subject "iOS app issues".
> 
> If you are experiencing the "time" issue, please let us know if the time is appearing different when on your home network vs. away from home.
> 
> ...


I have the time zone issue. I'm in the Central time zone, and my TiVo Roamio is recording properly (got the 20.4.6 update today), but when I view the "To Do" list in the app, it shows, for example, that it is recording a show I know shows at 7PM at 6PM, which is disconcerting.

It does not make a difference if I'm on my home network or away - in both cases, the To Do list entries are an hour off.


----------



## daithen (Feb 4, 2003)

I emailed [email protected] my info and now I have the Service Update on my Roamio and I can confirm that streaming premium content is back...YAY, I am also downloading premium content I have been wanting to be able to do this for awhile...Thank you Margret and Tivo


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> One ting that annoys me is that it still does not honor the default recording options when setting up a recording or SP. And there doesn't seem to be a way to set them in the app. I tend to use the app a lot to setup new SPs when I see a commercial for a new show because it allows me to do it without having to interrupt what I'm watching. Would be nice if it honored the defaults so I didn't have to change them manually every time.


Write up a bug at forum.tivo.com


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

> Due to copy-protection requirements, initiating such download will only be possible from home and the original recording will be deleted from you DVR.


This is actually really disconcerting.

I could understand if they prevented you from playing it on your Tivo (i.e. hide it, or say you can't play it if you try) until you delete it from your mobile device..

But this feature will make me likely to not ever use premium download.. Obviously it removes the show from your Tivo, so you lost it..

But also, what happens if the download interrupts in the middle (which happens VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY often for me -- and yes, in the past, I said downloads were fairly reliable for me -- at one point they were, and I've made no network changes). This is both in and out of home.. The app recently (not the absolute latest version) has changed in some ways, in that it seems to pause and restart ITSELF a zillion times before it gives a failed download... But it still will eventually fail a download.. and in that case, I very often have to *restart streaming device* to get ANY downloads to work again.

So anyway, if the download interrupts in the middle, will it be stupid and delete it off the Tivo end? I wouldn't be surprised if it did, thus you then don't have ANY copies of the show. (One other device I have that I really really like a *ton* of features of, my Toshiba XS32, has a similar flaw -- if you're moving a copy protected show to e.g. a DVD-RAM, it deletes it from the hard drive BEFORE re-mounting the DVD-RAM.. so when the DVD burner started going bad, I'd lose recordings this way.)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The release notes said that it deletes the show after completion of the download. 

I wonder... What if you were to pad a show by five minutes and manually stop the download before it finished, would it still delete the show from the tivo?

Somebody needs to test this!


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Oooh you're right. I use in home streaming on my iPad all the time. When skipping commercials the first 2-3 swipes forward would be almost instant, but then there would be a lag on subsequent swipes. It seems like all swipes are near instant now. Even randomly scrubbing to the middle of the video is. I wonder how they pull that off?


Dan, do you mean you just swipe right-to-left to speed forward 30 seconds? I've been using the "30 sec" at the bottom of the screen. I didn't know you could just swipe on the iPad.

Am I understanding you correctly?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Ziggie said:


> Dan, do you mean you just swipe right-to-left to speed forward 30 seconds? I've been using the "30 sec" at the bottom of the screen. I didn't know you could just swipe on the iPad.
> 
> Am I understanding you correctly?


Swipe right to left to jump back (instant replay 8 seconds), left to right to jump forward 30 seconds.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

supasta said:


> Swipe right to left to jump back, left to right to jump forward.


Thanks so much supasta! :up:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bradleys said:


> The release notes said that it deletes the show after completion of the download.
> 
> I wonder... What if you were to pad a show by five minutes and manually stop the download before it finished, would it still delete the show from the tivo?
> 
> Somebody needs to test this!


If you stop a download before it completes isn't it deleted on the destination device?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

moyekj said:


> If you stop a download before it completes isn't it deleted on the destination device?


I haven't tested it, I am not at the house.

But the release notes say that it will delete the source file after the download completes... Failed downloads are pretty common, so I am betting the delete is part of a finalization process at the end of a download.

So... I am betting you can manually stop the download to avoid deletion.

Should be pretty easy to test by someone at home with protected content.

It wouldn't be a fix all - you would have to babysit each download, but if you pad 15 minutes to the end of the show, it could work in a pinch.

I have two TiVos and HBO is the only protected channel, so i would just plan to record a second copy of anything I might wa t to side load on the Premiere.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

First, I apologize for my lack of technical understanding. That being said, can someone please tell me..

When you are all talking about the source file being deleted off the TiVo unit, is that only if you d/l the material to the ipad itself? 

Can you stream it.. and not have it be deleted off the TiVo? For instance, I recorded a movie from HBO. I was able to watch it on my iPad (prior to the new updated app). However, it is still on my TiVo. Will that remain the same? Or does it mean if I stream to watch it on my iPad, it's going to be deleted from my TiVo?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ziggie said:


> First, I apologize for my lack of technical understanding. That being said, can someone please tell me..
> 
> When you are all talking about the source file being deleted off the TiVo unit, is that only if you d/l the material to the ipad itself?
> 
> Can you stream it.. and not have it be deleted off the TiVo? For instance, I recorded a movie from HBO. I was able to watch it on my iPad (prior to the new updated app). However, it is still on my TiVo. Will that remain the same? Or does it mean if I stream to watch it on my iPad, it's going to be deleted from my TiVo?


Nothing has changed involving streaming. The HBO show will stay on the DVR if you stream it to the iPad. The change is that you can now choose to download the show to the iPad and view it outside of the home. Previously, "premium" content could only be streamed in home. The download and delete option now allows you to move the show to the iPad and watch the show outside of your home.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> Nothing has changed involving streaming. The HBO show will stay on the DVR if you stream it to the iPad. The change is that you can now choose to download the show to the iPad and view it outside of the home. Previously, "premium" content could only be streamed in home. The download and delete option now allows you to move the show to the iPad and watch the show outside of your home.


Ahhh, now I understand... thank you tatergator1! :up:  You explained that very well!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> The release notes said that it deletes the show after completion of the download. I wonder... What if you were to pad a show by five minutes and manually stop the download before it finished, would it still delete the show from the tivo? Somebody needs to test this!


I think Margret may have already hinted at where to look and how to keep the recording on your TiVo with his post from the Release Notes thread.........



TiVoMargret said:


> Did you delete it, or was it automatically deleted after the transfer? *Is it in the "Recently Deleted" folder?* Please email me your TSN and any other details you have: [email protected] --Margret


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I think Margret may have already hinted at where to look and how to keep the recording on your TiVo with his post from the Release Notes thread.........


I just tested it...

Tivo disables playback on the iPad until after the download has completed and the program is deleted on the tivo.

On one hand this is good - you won't loose a program if the download doesn't complete. On the other hand no work around for the delete.

The same mechanism could have been used to support a check-in / check-out system... Maybe someday.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

bradleys said:


> I just tested it...
> 
> Tivo disables playback on the iPad until after the download has completed and the program is deleted on the tivo.
> 
> ...


bradleys, I have a question. Let's say you record a premium show (HBO for example) and then d/l it to the iPad. The recording on the TiVo is now deleted.

But what if you re-d/l the show? Will it record ok? Or will it "know" that it was already d/l'd to the iPad?

I hope you get what I'm asking... sorry if I'm not being clear.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Ziggie said:


> bradleys, I have a question. Let's say you record a premium show (HBO for example) and then d/l it to the iPad. The recording on the TiVo is now deleted.
> 
> But what if you re-d/l the show? Will it record ok? Or will it "know" that it was already d/l'd to the iPad?
> 
> I hope you get what I'm asking... sorry if I'm not being clear.


Yeah, you are just asking if you can download the show twice. Doesn't look like a problem, set up two manual recordings.

It just deletes the specific recording you choose to download, it does't romove the all instances of the "show" from your TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can record multiple copies of a show just fine. 

The reason they have to do this at all is because of the copyright flag embedded into the recording itself. Basically when you record a premium channel the flag is set to "copy once", which means your TiVo is allowed to record it (i.e. make a copy) but that's it. Once it's recorded the flag is changed to "copy no more". To get around this they're moving the copy they already made, rather then copying it again. It's a loophole. As long as the same recording is not viewable on two devices at once then it's technically not breaking the rules. 

If you have multiple recordings of the same episode then each one is it's own thing. You could move one to an iPad and the other one would still be on your TiVo. Or you could move a single episode to an iPad and then record it on the TiVo again later without issue.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Yeah, you are just asking if you can download the show twice. Doesn't look like a problem, set up two manual recordings.
> 
> It just deletes the specific recording you choose to download, it does't romove the all instances of the "show" from your TiVo.


Thanks bradleys! :up: Appreciate your reply


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Now that they have this ability they should enable it for MRV as well. Being able to move protected shows to another TiVo would make upgrading to a new TiVo a lot easier. Heck they could add a "migrate" feature that copied/moved all shows plus copied your SPs, WLs, thumbs, etc... to make it really easy.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You can record multiple copies of a show just fine.
> 
> The reason they have to do this at all is because of the copyright flag embedded into the recording itself. Basically when you record a premium channel the flag is set to "copy once", which means your TiVo is allowed to record it (i.e. make a copy) but that's it. Once it's recorded the flag is changed to "copy no more". To get around this they're moving the copy they already made, rather then copying it again. It's a loophole. As long as the same recording is not viewable on two devices at once then it's technically not breaking the rules.
> 
> If you have multiple recordings of the same episode then each one is it's own thing. You could move one to an iPad and the other one would still be on your TiVo. Or you could move a single episode to an iPad and then record it on the TiVo again later without issue.


Dan thanks for the excellent explanation! I prefer streaming to d/l'ing unless we're on vacation. I make very good use of Amazon Prime


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Wrote an early morning email to Margaret (thank you!) and my TiVo is now processing the update. Fingers crossed all goes well!:up:


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Oooh you're right. I use in home streaming on my iPad all the time. When skipping commercials the first 2-3 swipes forward would be almost instant, but then there would be a lag on subsequent swipes. It seems like all swipes are near instant now. Even randomly scrubbing to the middle of the video is. I wonder how they pull that off?


When I tested last night every swipe would give me a second or so pause that never used to occur. It was much worse than it used to be. I'll have to try it again.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

The update does correct the streaming issue. However, I'm not totally understanding "One Pass" yet.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

morac said:


> When I tested last night every swipe would give me a second or so pause that never used to occur. It was much worse than it used to be. I'll have to try it again.


I Just tested it locally again and it is far smoother now than it ever was... In the past I could kill it pretty easily if I overused the scrubbing bar or too many RW/FF. Much more stable and smooth now.

I watched a show in my hotel room last night and it seems to recover a lot more consistently - but it still "needs" to recover more often than it should.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> I just tested it... Tivo disables playback on the iPad until after the download has completed and the program is deleted on the tivo. On one hand this is good - you won't loose a program if the download doesn't complete. On the other hand no work around for the delete. The same mechanism could have been used to support a check-in / check-out system... Maybe someday.


What I was saying she may have hinted at was that once the recording is deleted, it may be still in the recently deleted folder. If it is, then maybe someone can test to see if you can then recover the recording back to the my shows list like you can with other deleted programs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> When I tested last night every swipe would give me a second or so pause that never used to occur. It was much worse than it used to be. I'll have to try it again.


It wasn't working as well for me last night as it was in my initial test. Seemed to be about the same as always. Perhaps the show I used to test with initially just had a good GOP structure which made seeking faster.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> It wasn't working as well for me last night as it was in my initial test. Seemed to be about the same as always. Perhaps the show I used to test with initially just had a good GOP structure which made seeking faster.


I tried again and it was pretty much the same. Any time I swipe or scrub it takes about a second for the video to start playing. I can swipe 4 times to the right or left and it will jump instantly 2 minutes ahead or 32 seconds back in the scrub bar, but the video won't update until I stop and then it takes a second or two to start playing.

This differs from downloads where trick play is instantaneous.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Ziggie said:


> The update does correct the streaming issue. However, I'm not totally understanding "One Pass" yet.


I totally get One Pass and I love it. First you need to subscribe to Netflix or Amazon Prime to fully utilize One Pass. Set up a One Pass for a show you have NOT been watching or a show where you miss some episodes or an entire season. For example Glee or The Glades, use search to find a show. Once you set up a One Pass go to your My Show list and find the folder for the show, let say The Glades, you should find all fours seasons of the show arranged by season and episode. Select season 1 episode 1, choose Netflix or Amazon, select Netflix (or Amazon) will start Netflix and take you to that episode. When done you back out of Netflix and it take you back to your One Pass list you can delete that episode and go on to the next one just as if you recorded the show. Totally awesome.  :up::up::up:


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> What I was saying she may have hinted at was that once the recording is deleted, it may be still in the recently deleted folder. If it is, then maybe someone can test to see if you can then recover the recording back to the my shows list like you can with other deleted programs.


I read what she said and I don't see that "hint", be that as it may, no - it cannot be recovered from the recently deleted folder.

I really is too bad the didn't implement a checkout process... But the biggest drawback is that you have to be on your home network to Sideload. It is pretty rare that I am preloading the ipad, usually I am sitting in a hotel room looking for something to watch.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> I read what she said and I don't see that "hint", be that as it may, no - it cannot be recovered from the recently deleted folder. I really is too bad the didn't implement a checkout process... But the biggest drawback is that you have to be on your home network to Sideload. It is pretty rare that I am preloading the ipad, usually I am sitting in a hotel room looking for something to watch.


Sorry, I took this as her thinking (hinting) the deleted show may still be in the Deleted Items folder:



TiVoMargret said:


> .......*or was it automatically deleted after the transfer? Is it in the "Recently Deleted" folder?*........


Silly me!

Thanks for checking that though. I agree in the home side loading only defeats a lot of its usefulness.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Johncv said:


> I totally get One Pass and I love it. First you need to subscribe to Netflix or Amazon Prime to fully utilize One Pass. Set up a One Pass for a show you have NOT been watching or a show where you miss some episodes or an entire season. For example Glee or The Glades, use search to find a show. Once you set up a One Pass go to your My Show list and find the folder for the show, let say The Glades, you should find all fours seasons of the show arranged by season and episode. Select season 1 episode 1, choose Netflix or Amazon, select Netflix (or Amazon) will start Netflix and take you to that episode. When done you back out of Netflix and it take you back to your One Pass list you can delete that episode and go on to the next one just as if you recorded the show. Totally awesome.  :up::up::up:


Thanks John! :up: I'm going to have to try this out tomorrow  We subscribe to both Netflix and Amazon Prime. Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Maybe it's the program I downloaded, but every now and then I'm seeing the video freeze for a second on playback. The audio keeps going, but the video freezes and then resumes.

Also in away mode, it would be nice if the TiVo app would have the ability to launch the Netflix, Amazon and VUDU apps.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I found something cool in the new app. Apparently it knows about other apps and when shows are available there. For example, when I viewed "Sons of Liberty" on the app on my iPad, an option to "Watch from HISTORY" appeared. Tapping that opens the History Channel app and starts playing the episode there. Very cool. On my iPhone where the History app isn't installed, it took me to the App Store.

For some reason though, the Netflix, Amazon Instant Video and Vudu apps are not supported. The only option for those is to watch or buy on TV. If away from home, those options are grayed out.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed that as well. 

I REALLY want them to add Netflix and Amazon IOS integration. It would be fantastic for "away from home" viewing.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

At this point I expect a 3.5.1 update for the TiVo iOS app to be available by Wednesday.

It will have fixes for the time zone issue and the in-home streaming issue.

Thanks for your patience.
--Margret


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> At this point I expect a 3.5.1 update for the TiVo iOS app to be available by Wednesday. It will have fixes for the time zone issue and the in-home streaming issue. Thanks for your patience. --Margret


Awesome, thanks Margret! Once again the shining beacon of hope in these here parts!


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Version 3.5.1 of the TiVo iOS app is now available in the App Store.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> Version 3.5.1 of the TiVo iOS app is now available in the App Store.


Yeah!!!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> Version 3.5.1 of the TiVo iOS app is now available in the App Store.


Downloaded and tested tonight.

I was able to successfully download a protected show (from HBO) to an iPad. It warned me that it would delete from the TiVo when it was complete. When it finished, the show played fine on the iPad, and the copy on the TiVo was gone. (How sad, I might need to record one of the other 350 airings of the same movie.)

As expected, the Premiere does not allow downloads of protected content. (Yet.)

When I clicked the info tab to see what's on, it timed out or was blank on both iPhone and iPad. I had to select a Premiere and look at the info tab for it before switching back to the Roamio and getting info to work. (Why can't I see info for a Mini? I want to see what's being viewed on them and get info.)

The help button still takes me to a missing webpage on tivo.com.

Everything else works, if you can call the TiVo Live Guide "working." Can we get a grid guide on the app please?


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Just my one small comment, bring back the old white Tivo logo and get rid of the light blue Tivo logo. The older logo was easier to spot on the iPad/iPhone


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Old logo is much better.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

We are really going to complain about the icon?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

We've had the update since last Friday and I'm still getting used to the new 1P.

Something I don't understand is...

If I create a 1P on my iPad, the option to "rent or buy" defaults to "don't include" and is greyed out. Yet, if I go to TiVo and set up the same identical 1P, the option to rent/buy is open for me to select one or the other.

Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Because you have "include" set to recordings only. You have to choose Recordings and Streaming Services or just Streaming services for that option to be available.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Because you have "include" set to recordings only. You have to choose Recordings and Streaming Services or just Streaming services for that option to be available.


Oh my goodness... _duh!_ I feel quite silly now.









Thank you bradleys! :up:


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

App v3.5.1 solves my time zone issue. I still can't download premium content. I think I need a Stream software update for that. Any ideas when that is coming?


----------



## jjd416 (Nov 24, 2009)

TiVoMargret said:


> Version 3.5.1 of the TiVo iOS app is now available in the App Store.


It appears that the option to sort "My Shows" alphabetically no longer works with this update. They automatically sort by date, but when I hit the tab for "A-Z" nothing happens.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> App v3.5.1 solves my time zone issue. I still can't download premium content. I think I need a Stream software update for that. Any ideas when that is coming?


I have no problem d/l'ing premium content. Not sure what is happening on your end?










Also, the update says it addresses the streaming issue.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

jjd416 said:


> It appears that the option to sort "My Shows" alphabetically no longer works with this update. They automatically sort by date, but when I hit the tab for "A-Z" nothing happens.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


In "My Shows" press the blue "B" button. I just did it now and it sorted A-Z perfectly. Pressing "B" again returns it to date order.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> App v3.5.1 solves my time zone issue. I still can't download premium content. I think I need a Stream software update for that. Any ideas when that is coming?


You need the most recent software update to your Premiere. If you are on the priority list, that starts to roll out today. If you are not on the Priority list, I believe the end of the month.

Roamio Priority lists started late last week.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

bradleys said:


> You need the most recent software update to your Premiere. If you are on the priority list, that starts to roll out today. If you are not on the Priority list, I believe the end of the month.
> 
> Roamio Priority lists started late last week.


Ah, true. I've been on the latest software release since last week and I forget that others don't have it yet.

My bad


----------



## jjd416 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ziggie said:


> In "My Shows" press the blue "B" button. I just did it now and it sorted A-Z perfectly. Pressing "B" again returns it to date order.


I'm talking about the iOS app update on my iPhone, not my DVR.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

jjd416 said:


> I'm talking about the iOS app update on my iPhone, not my DVR.


I just went into My Shows on the iOS app (phone and pad) and pressed the A-Z square. It sorted them just fine


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

bradleys said:


> You need the most recent software update to your Premiere.


I'm on the priority list so I suppose I should find out soon enough. I see you're a mixed household as well. My Roamio Basic that I can't download premium content from has had the update since last week.

New App bug - when I delete a program on my Roamio (from the App) it doesn't immediately go away in the App even though it goes away on the Roamio. The App requires a screen refresh. This may be coincidence, but right after I refreshed the program list in the App my Roamio spontaneously rebooted and dumped all of it's guide data and favorite channel settings. Thankfully the App shows all my programs are still there (confirmed) but I had to wait for all my guide data to reload and now must recreate my Favorites list.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> I'm on the priority list so I suppose I should find out soon enough. I see you're a mixed household as well. My Roamio Basic that I can't download premium content from has had the update since last week.


It should be working when you try to download (in your home) from your updated Roamio... If you connect to your pre-update Premiere (in your home) it should still not allow the download.

You will not be able to perform the download connected remotely.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys just found something on the updated 3.5.1 app that was released today, if you go down to the bottom of Settings in the app and go to debug and then "Sensitive Settings" you can enable cell streaming. I tried it and it works.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

JWhites said:


> Hey guys just found something on the updated 3.5.1 app that was released today, if you go down to the bottom of Settings in the app and go to debug and then "Sensitive Settings" you can enable cell streaming. I tried it and it works.


There's an option to "allow video out" as well. I wonder if these were left in my mistake?

ETA: There are settings like "remote premium sideloading" and "direct stream" and other things that we have never been allowed to have before.

Was the debug menu ever visible before?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Arcady said:


> There's an option to "allow video out" as well. I wonder if these were left in my mistake?
> 
> ETA: There are settings like "remote premium sideloading" and "direct stream" and other things that we have never been allowed to have before.
> 
> Was the debug menu ever visible before?


Dunno, there are a lot of settings and options in that debug menu that I honestly am a little afraid to touch lol.

I honestly don't remember the debug menu being visible before, I mean I would think that if it had been then it woulda been discovered and people woulda been talking about it already, especially the cellular streaming setting and the settings you've already mentioned.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

FWIW, I turned on remote premium sideloading and it still doesn't work over cellular.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It won't work over cellular based on release notes


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

bradleys said:


> It won't work over cellular based on release notes


I know it isn't supposed to. But they left the debug menu turned on. I have access to dozens of settings that I shouldn't have.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Well now, that is interesting - isn't it?


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

Just played around with the debug menu settings - was able to stream via cellular and also able to airplay to my apple tv (via screen mirroring). Interesting stuff - wonder how long until the app is updated to 'fix' this.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Arcady said:


> I know it isn't supposed to. But they left the debug menu turned on. I have access to dozens of settings that I shouldn't have.


Hahahaha.... I can confirm this as well. Although I don't have 20.4.6 so turning on either sideloading option doesn't seem to do anything.

Seems to support direct play for OOH streaming, you just have to configure the app and your router to pass the ports. VERY INTERESTING.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

akaussie said:


> Just played around with the debug menu settings - was able to stream via cellular and also able to airplay to my apple tv (via screen mirroring). Interesting stuff - wonder how long until the app is updated to 'fix' this.


I would think pretty quick. It's obvious they accidentally released a debug/beta version of the app. That or they were just rushing to get the fix out.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Philmatic said:


> Hahahaha.... I can confirm this as well. Although I don't have 20.4.6 so turning on either sideloading option doesn't seem to do anything.
> 
> Seems to support direct play for OOH streaming, you just have to configure the app and your router to pass the ports. VERY INTERESTING.


It's in the iPad version too. All the way at the very bottom of the settings flyout.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Arcady said:


> FWIW, I turned on remote premium sideloading and it still doesn't work over cellular.





bradleys said:


> It won't work over cellular based on release notes





Philmatic said:


> Hahahaha.... I can confirm this as well. Although I don't have 20.4.6 so turning on either sideloading option doesn't seem to do anything.
> 
> Seems to support direct play for OOH streaming, you just have to configure the app and your router to pass the ports. VERY INTERESTING.


Let's not forget that the Stream software still has to be updated to support the Premuim Content features so any settings related to it would be falling on deaf ears on a Stream that doesn't recignize the settings yet.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I can confirm that video out works both on a wired connection and via AirPlay to an AppleTV. Also, cellular streaming works. Since the app is a universal binary, it works on both iPhone and iPad.

You just need to turn these two things on:










However, I would assume they will remove the debug menu in the next update, which they are probably scrambling to upload right now.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Arcady said:


> I can confirm that video out works both on a wired connection and via AirPlay to an AppleTV. Also, cellular streaming works. Since the app is a universal binary, it works on both iPhone and iPad. You just need to turn these two things on: However, I would assume they will remove the debug menu in the next update, which they are probably scrambling to upload right now.


That doesn't mean you have to "upgrade" your app when they do though!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

bradleys said:


> It should be working when you try to download (in your home) from your updated Roamio... If you connect to your pre-update Premiere (in your home) it should still not allow the download.
> 
> You will not be able to perform the download connected remotely.


I'm not remote and it doesn't work from my Roamio, so I'm back to my original assumption - that 20.4.6 allows premium downloads from the Plus or Pro because their Streams are internal; but Roamio Basic still requires a software update on their external Stream before it will download premium content. Can anyone confirm if this assumption is correct? Are there any Roamio Basic 20.4.6 owners currently able to download premium content?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> I'm not remote and it doesn't work from my Roamio, so I'm back to my original assumption - that 20.4.6 allows premium downloads from the Plus or Pro because their Streams are internal; but Roamio Basic still requires a software update on their external Stream before it will download premium content. Can anyone confirm if this assumption is correct? Are there any Roamio Basic 20.4.6 owners currently able to download premium content?


I believe it was already stated that the external Stream will need an update before premium sideloading will work.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Arcady said:


> I believe it was already stated that the external Stream will need an update before premium sideloading will work.


That actually makes sense...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Arcady said:


> I can confirm that video out works both on a wired connection and via AirPlay to an AppleTV. Also, cellular streaming works. Since the app is a universal binary, it works on both iPhone and iPad.
> 
> However, I would assume they will remove the debug menu in the next update, which they are probably scrambling to upload right now.


It's likely if you turn it on, it will stay on in the next update as the debug menu just controls hidden settings in the app. What you won't be able to do is turn it off and if the app is removed and reinstalled you won't be able to turn it back on again.

It's odd that those two options are even there unless TiVo is planning to add those features at some point.

I didn't test cellular streaming, but video out over AirPlay works just fine, albeit kind of useless for me since my Apple TV and Roamio are connected to the same TV.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

morac said:


> It's likely if you turn it on, it will stay on in the next update as the debug menu just controls hidden settings in the app. What you won't be able to do is turn it off and if the app is removed and reinstalled you won't be able to turn it back on again. It's odd that those two options are even there unless TiVo is planning to add those features at some point. I didn't test cellular streaming, but video out over AirPlay works just fine, albeit kind of useless for me since my Apple TV and Roamio are connected to the same TV.


How are you airplaying it? I tried playing a downloaded show on my iPhone and also one being streamed and I never saw a button or option to send it to my AppleTV. Do you have to be on your home network or something?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> How are you airplaying it? I tried playing a downloaded show on my iPhone and also one being streamed and I never saw a button or option to send it to my AppleTV. Do you have to be on your home network or something?


You have to be on the same network as your Apple TV, just like you normally have to be to use AirPlay. Just pick your Apple TV from the AirPlay menu in the iOS control center.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> How are you airplaying it? I tried playing a downloaded show on my iPhone and also one being streamed and I never saw a button or option to send it to my AppleTV. Do you have to be on your home network or something?


You don't turn on AirPlay within an app. You can turn it on from the control center on your device. Here it is on iPhone:












morac said:


> It's likely if you turn it on, it will stay on in the next update as the debug menu just controls hidden settings in the app.


Actually, both options automatically turn themselves off every time you quit the app. They have to be turned back on to work again.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

morac said:


> You have to be on the same network as your Apple TV, just like you normally have to be to use AirPlay. Just pick your Apple TV from the AirPlay menu in the iOS control center.





Arcady said:


> You don't turn on AirPlay within an app. You can turn it on from the control center on your device. Here it is on iPhone: Actually, both options automatically turn themselves off every time you quit the app. They have to be turned back on to work again.


Oh crap, that's right! I'm thinking of casting like you do with Roku etc. Doh!

I am on the same network.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys, my jaw dropped tonight when I accidently tried to stream protected content away from home and low and behold it played. I thought I was dreaming... I then tried downloading premium content and not only did it work away from home but didn't nag me about deleting it off of my TiVo host. I knew it seemed to good to be true and then it hit me that this was a tragic mistake by TiVo letting this version slip out.

Enjoy these features while you can as our days our limited. Someone at TiVo will be looking through the help wanted ads very soon because of this goof up. I was ready to pack up my Sling Box, however it's obvious this won't last for long. I do realize that we don't have to update the app right away, however we will then be held hostage to new features and bug fixes...

Bitter sweet...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

series5orpremier said:


> I'm not remote and it doesn't work from my Roamio, so I'm back to my original assumption - that 20.4.6 allows premium downloads from the Plus or Pro because their Streams are internal; but Roamio Basic still requires a software update on their external Stream before it will download premium content. Can anyone confirm if this assumption is correct? Are there any Roamio Basic 20.4.6 owners currently able to download premium content?


The Stream software either internally or on the stand alone device is independent from the update the Roamio Plus or Pro received. We've pointed this out with other Stream software updates over the years. I have a Roamio basic running 20.4.6 and have the new iOS app and I still get the error message that I cannot stream in house due to copyright restrictions. My stand alone Stream is still running 20.4.5.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ahwman said:


> Guys, my jaw dropped tonight when I accidently tried to stream protected content away from home and low and behold it played. I thought I was dreaming... I then tried downloading premium content and not only did it work away from home but didn't nag me about deleting it off of my TiVo host. I knew it seemed to good to be true and then it hit me that this was a tragic mistake by TiVo letting this version slip out.
> 
> Enjoy these features while you can as our days our limited. Someone at TiVo will be looking through the help wanted ads very soon because of this goof up. I was ready to pack up my Sling Box, however it's obvious this won't last for long. I do realize that we don't have to update the app right away, however we will then be held hostage to new features and bug fixes...
> 
> Bitter sweet...


Are your sure it was protected? I don't see any settings in the debug menu that would allow you to bypass that feature, and it doesn't seem to allow you to bypass protected content by default.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Are your sure it was protected? I don't see any settings in the debug menu that would allow you to bypass that feature, and it doesn't seem to allow you to bypass protected content by default.


Under "Application Activation Settings" there's options for local premium, sideloading and remote premium sideloading. Both are off by default. I'm not sure if that's the setting or if it works, but it seems like a likely candidate.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

morac said:


> Under "Application Activation Settings" there's options for local premium, sideloading and remote premium sideloading. Both are off by default. I'm not sure if that's the setting or if it works, but it seems like a likely candidate.


Just did a quick test of those settings and they don't do anything for me when trying to access premium content remotely. I can confirm the Cellular Streaming toggle works, but the "Watch" and "Download" boxes remain grayed out in the app for 0x02 content on my Roamio even after enabling Remote premium sideloading.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> Just did a quick test of those settings and they don't do anything for me when trying to access premium content remotely. I can confirm the Cellular Streaming toggle works, but the "Watch" and "Download" boxes remain grayed out in the app for 0x02 content on my Roamio even after enabling Remote premium sideloading.


Are those boxes (watch & download) only greyed out using cellar? I was able to select both options with 0X02 content using OOH over WIFI...


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

ahwman said:


> Are those boxes (watch & download) only greyed out using cellar? I was able to select both options with 0X02 content using OOH over WIFI...


I tested both. Grayed out for me in both cases.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> I tested both. Grayed out for me in both cases.


Same here.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep, I am betting TiVo made some server side changes that are overriding the settings.

They seem to do nothing now!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> Just did a quick test of those settings and they don't do anything for me when trying to access premium content remotely. I can confirm the Cellular Streaming toggle works, but the "Watch" and "Download" boxes remain grayed out in the app for 0x02 content on my Roamio even after enabling Remote premium sideloading.


I had to log out and log back in to make some settings active.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> I had to log out and log back in to make some settings active.


Logging in/out does nothing for me. As a side note, anyone want to start speculating what "Clipper" and "AddOnline" are in the "TivoLabs" section?

Enabling AddOnline adds a button to each show's info page, but selecting it yields a communication error.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> Logging in/out does nothing for me. As a side note, anyone want to start speculating what "Clipper" and "AddOnline" are in the "TivoLabs" section? Enabling AddOnline adds a button to each show's info page, but selecting it yields a communication error.


I'm thinking Clipper is an advertisement/commercial clipper and AddOnline is a link to online videos/shows.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

This came up this afternoon as I was trying to watch a show on my iPhone 6+...a button labeled "911" in the 'more' dropdown, which when I push it, asks me to fill in a 'short message'. I did so to test it (no police officer has arrived at my door yet), but nothing appeared on the TiVo at all, so I don't know what this would be for except for some kind of internal troubleshooting.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

mrschimpf said:


> This came up this afternoon as I was trying to watch a show on my iPhone 6+...a button labeled "911" in the 'more' dropdown, which when I push it, asks me to fill in a 'short message'. I did so to test it (no police officer has arrived at my door yet), but nothing appeared on the TiVo at all, so I don't know what this would be for except for some kind of internal troubleshooting.


This is Tivo's method of flagging the logs when a critical bug/error occurs. It's usually reserved for beta-testing, but TivoMargret also requested certain users use the 911 flag in the logs in the early days of the Roamio when it was having some geographic/specific cable equipment issues. As we've already realized, the Tivo app developer was a bit too rushed in releasing the fix for time zones and in-home streaming without 20.4.6 that they forgot to hide the debugging functions of the Tivo app. I'd expect another Tivo iOS app update next week to turn off the debug settings.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Are your sure it was protected? I don't see any settings in the debug menu that would allow you to bypass that feature, and it doesn't seem to allow you to bypass protected content by default.


I'm absolutely positive this content is protected. Prior to the iOS update, I couldn't stream, download, etc. any of these live channels or recorded content when away from home. Now I can do anything I wish with ALL of my content. My cable provider Bright House pretty much locks everything down with the 0X02 CCI byte.

It's only a matter of time before TiVo fixes this loophole and issues an update. I'm wondering if it will be possible to keep two different versions of the TiVo iOS app on a given device. Sadly, probably not...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can only have one version of the app on the device. However, if you keep the .ipa file on your computer, you can always force iTunes to send it back to your device, as long as you delete the copy that is on your iPhone/iPad.

I'll probably keep a copy of the TiVo 3.51 app file around in case I really need to send video or stream over cellular, but otherwise let it update to whatever the current version is.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone brave sould dare try the 911 button under More?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's not as ominous as it sounds. When you're in a TiVo beta they always have you press 911-clear on the remote any time you experience a bug. It helps them find the right area in the logs. I assume this button is meant to do the same thing.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

ahwman said:


> I'm absolutely positive this content is protected. Prior to the iOS update, I couldn't stream, download, etc. any of these live channels or recorded content when away from home. Now I can do anything I wish with ALL of my content. My cable provider Bright House pretty much locks everything down with the 0X02 CCI byte.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before TiVo fixes this loophole and issues an update. I'm wondering if it will be possible to keep two different versions of the TiVo iOS app on a given device. Sadly, probably not...


Brighthouse made big news at the end of last year when they announced they would be removing 0x02 from most all networks. There's another thread about it on here if you search. They started with one metro area with plans do update all systems. Your region may have just recently changed.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> That's not as ominous as it sounds. When you're in a TiVo beta they always have you press 911-clear on the remote any time you experience a bug. It helps them find the right area in the logs. I assume this button is meant to do the same thing.


Ah... thanks. Not a beta tester so not familiar.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

What's a beta test?


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> Brighthouse made big news at the end of last year when they announced they would be removing 0x02 from most all networks. There's another thread about it on here if you search. They started with one metro area with plans do update all systems. Your region may have just recently changed.


You hit the nail right on the head my friend! I opened up TiVo desktop and sorted all of my recordings by date and sure enough ALL of the copy protected flags ceased after 1/30/15, so I would assume that this is when Bright House made the transition. That said, after all of these years I never would have imagined they would just stop enforcing the CCI byte as it almost seems too good to be true. This is why I assumed it was a bug in the newest iOS app allowing me to download and stream protected content using OOH.

If only TiVo would allow us to use AirPlay, I wouldn't need my Sling Box any longer. I wonder why they don't allow us to use video out. I assume it has something to do with an agreement with content providers...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ahwman said:


> If only TiVo would allow us to use AirPlay, I wouldn't need my Sling Box any longer. I wonder why they don't allow us to use video out. I assume it has something to do with an agreement with content providers...


FYI I was able to install the Android app on a FireTV stick and get it to stream from my TiVo OOH. So if you're just looking for a way to watch TiVo on a TV in a hotel room, that might be an option.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ahwman said:


> .............. If only TiVo would allow us to use AirPlay, I wouldn't need my Sling Box any longer. I wonder why they don't allow us to use video out. I assume it has something to do with an agreement with content providers...


You can use airplay if you set the Video Out setting to on in the accidentally released Debug Menu in the new version of the TiVo app.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> You can use airplay if you set the Video Out setting to on in the accidentally released Debug Menu in the new version of the TiVo app.


Yeah, the problem is that TiVo will most certainly patch that hole in the next version. So the only way to keep this functionality is to never update the app again which isn't a very good long term option...


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> FYI I was able to install the Android app on a FireTV stick and get it to stream from my TiVo OOH. So if you're just looking for a way to watch TiVo on a TV in a hotel room, that might be an option.


So the Android app allows streaming to a television? I wonder why TiVo chose to allow TV streaming over android but not iOS?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The app is not available on Fire TV unless you sideload it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Just curious, are any of the settings changes working for anyone at all? 

I played around with it a little, and I don't see a single difference...


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

SnakeEyes said:


> What's a beta test?


Zoom...

"Beta test" not a real term? TiVo not known for testing before pushing something out to the masses?

Just curious. Want to be in on the joke.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

TiVo does have beta testing teams that they organize from customers with deployed TiVo's - you can sign up on their website (they may or may not select you)

I do believe the beta testing and the priority release group have a slight overlap, makes some sense to give the new release a stress test before general release - and we volunteer for it! 

There will always be bugs, and a few very loud people are upset about this change - so - TiVo takes it on the chin with zingers like "What's a beta test?"

Now you know!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Interesting... I have FoxNow on my iPad and when I selected Sleepy Hollow from "My Shows" it offers to play:
> 
> 
> On TV
> ...


Did this go away with the refreshed update? I am at work, so maybe it only works while on your home network? Not sure, but I hope it stays around!

Anyone else see this?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Did this go away with the refreshed update? I am at work, so maybe it only works while on your home network? Not sure, but I hope it stays around!
> 
> Anyone else see this?


When I choose "watch now" on the show "Agent Carter" it gives me the following:
Watch on TV
Watch on iPhone
Watch from Amazon Instant Video
Watch from VUDU
Watch from Xfinity VOD

So I would guess this still works. (I'm on 20.4.6 and iOS app 3.51.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Since they obviously have data that tells them what's available on FoxNow I wonder if that's an indication they plan to add it as an app on the TiVo itself?

With the new OnePass it seems the more streaming apps they can get running on the TiVo itself the better.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Arcady said:


> When I choose "watch now" on the show "Agent Carter" it gives me the following:
> Watch on TV
> Watch on iPhone
> Watch from Amazon Instant Video
> ...


Yes, but those are all apps that exist on your TiVo.

Last iteration we had the option to browse a show in the IOS app, and for certain channels, FOX, HBO and CBS, select to watch on the associated iPad app.

So if I were away from home and was browsing Sleepy Hollow I could choose *Watch from FOXNow* and it would flip from the TiVo app to the FOXNow app with Sleepy Hollow selected.

I checked today and that behavior is gone. I was going to send TiVo a Tweet asking them to extend this behavior to the Netflix and Amazon IOS apps, but I will wait since it doesn't seem to work at the moment.

I hope it comes back soon!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan, good question on if these channels will ever be available directly on the tivo.

But it looks like TiVo is advertising them in their OnePass promo. I reset my iPad app just to make sure all the screwing around I was doing with the settings didn't change anything, but no - we can no longer see them.















Tivo support said it will be back in the next release!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Dan, good question on if these channels will ever be available directly on the tivo. But it looks like TiVo is advertising them in their OnePass promo. I reset my iPad app just to make sure all the screwing around I was doing with the settings didn't change anything, but no - we can no longer see them. YouTube Link Tivo support said it will be back in the next release!


I get "Video Not Found" when I try your link.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I get "Video Not Found" when I try your link.







Sorry, I am not sure why that link isn't working


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Not sure if this has been mentioned already, but the link for "Tivo OnePass" is now live.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone found their Closed Captions stuck in the "On" position? For me, it was stuck, then went away, then came back. I haven't logged off and back on to try and clear it but in the App Store reviews I have seen reference to it, so I guess I am not alone.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's caused by some system wide setting. There was a thread about this in the Stream section a while back. I forget how you ultimately turn it off, but IIRC they discovered it was system wide because turning it on/off in the Netflix app affected it in the TiVo app.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

Many thanks. It was driving me nuts. I had, indeed, been using CCs in Netflix. I looked through the Stream forum but only resorted to searching this thread because of its length.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Feb 11, 2015)

Still no cell streaming for iOS for some reason. That's what I want most.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Go in the debug menu and turn it on under the "sensitive settings" option. It should work over cellular at least until TiVo updates the app again and removes it.


----------



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't seem to have full Xfinity VOD functionality on my IOS device (Ipad 3 and Ipad Air 2).
Say I search for the show "Empire". When I select the Xfinity VOD option it only gives the pilot episode in HD and SD versions which is labelled "Free".
On my Android tablet with the Tivo app, all of the episodes (at least 5 of them) are available.

It is as if it doesn't know my Xfinity credentials. I tried looking through the Tivo app and don't see anywhere that I can login to Xfinity/Comcast.

I remember when messing with this on my Ipad mini that it said it cannot access Xfinity account because device is jailbroken? But the ipad air2 is not jailbroken.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I see the same thing with both Xfinity VOD and Vudu on my iPad Air 2. There is no login feature for Xfinity. The iOS app should display the same options as the TiVo box itself and in fact if I pick a specific episode of Empire in the iOS app, I do see an option to watch it on Xfinity VOD or Vudu. 

The "Watch From" option on the series itself is something that's exclusive to the iOS app. There's no corresponding option on the TiVo box itself, so it looks like it's not being calculated correctly. That or the "Watch Now" option on the series only ever shows the first episode.


----------



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

morac said:


> I see the same thing with both Xfinity VOD and Vudu on my iPad Air 2. There is no login feature for Xfinity. The iOS app should display the same options as the TiVo box itself and in fact if I pick a specific episode of Empire in the iOS app, I do see an option to watch it on Xfinity VOD or Vudu.
> 
> The "Watch From" option on the series itself is something that's exclusive to the iOS app. There's no corresponding option on the TiVo box itself, so it looks like it's not being calculated correctly. That or the "Watch Now" option on the series only ever shows the first episode.


So do you see all the episodes of "Empire" or just the pilot on Xfinity VOD?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

superflysocal said:


> So do you see all the episodes of "Empire" or just the pilot on Xfinity VOD?


If I go to the show page for Empire only the Pilot shows up for all OTT sources, which in this case is VUDU and Xfinity VOD.

If I go to the individual episode pages, both Xfinity VOD and VUDU are a choice.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I had to log out and log back in to make some settings active.


Finally figured out how to get these testing settings working for me...

I made the changes and re-ran streaming setup. These options work great!

I sure hope they make them permanent! 

Note: all these extra features are going to spoil me!


----------



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

morac said:


> If I go to the show page for Empire only the Pilot shows up for all OTT sources, which in this case is VUDU and Xfinity VOD.
> 
> If I go to the individual episode pages, both Xfinity VOD and VUDU are a choice.


Thanks. This is different than the Android version which lets you select the episodes from the Watch Now from the main Show page.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Just curious, are any of the settings changes working for anyone at all?
> 
> I played around with it a little, and I don't see a single difference...


I like someone to explain what all the debug items do and what/when would you use them? The last one under Network setting "Simulate Non-TiVo Box" Why would you need to do this? What I would like to see added is something like "Extend buffer size", my brother who currently in the hospital using the android version and has put up with a slow/weak wifi signal, so he get part way into a show and then has to wait till the buffer loads.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Johncv said:


> I like someone to explain what all the debug items do and what/when would you use them? The last one under Network setting "Simulate Non-TiVo Box" Why would you need to do this? What I would like to see added is something like "Extend buffer size", my brother who currently in the hospital using the android version and has put up with a slow/weak wifi signal, so he get part way into a show and then has to wait till the buffer loads.


There does seem to be a lot of options - several proxy switches and the like.

Most of us are playing with Enable Cell Steaming and Allow Video about settings.

It is unlikely that tivo would set the buffer to a veriable leangth... Can't you just pause the video and buffer would grow indefinitely? In his case he may be better off starting a download and letting that run for a while before watching.

It would be interesting for some of the networking / video experts to provide some thoughts about some of these settings though...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm definitely seeing partially downloaded (i.e. "download failed" or whatever it says) shows *disappearing* from the iOS app.

Now I'm pretty sure I've seen this for a few weeks (I don't remember exactly when the latest version came out). I thought I was imagining it for a while, but over the weekend, saw it happen at least twice, and saw it happen live -- i.e. I woke my iPad, went into the tivo app, and for a fraction of a second, saw a download failed item, then it disappeared.

*IF* this were reacting to a low space issue or something from iOS, I could understand, but as far as I can tell, I am NOT seeing space recovered when this is happening. At some point, I'll likely delete all shows I can see in the app, see how much space the app shows is available (which is always a bit more than what the preferences shows me)... then delete the app and redownload, to see if I gain any space back.

I had NEVER seen this before a few weeks ago at most.. If I get more info, or even if not, I'll likely write up a bug at forum.tivo.com and put it in my 'bugs thread' I wrote a while ago.

(I almost never see a download succeed fully, even in my home with strong WiFi.. and yes, long ago I thought that the Stream capability on the Roamio was superior to what I was seeing on a separate Stream.. Oh, and when a download fails, you CAN'T just restart it again.. if I try, for _several minutes_, it basically always immediately fails download again.. so it seems to me like the stream functionality on the Tivo is crashing and rebooting..)


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

grey ghost said:


> Just my one small comment, bring back the old white Tivo logo and get rid of the light blue Tivo logo. The older logo was easier to spot on the iPad/iPhone


I second that! And since we are so picky then why not?

But it's true that blue icon really looks weird on the screen.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Feb 11, 2015)

iOS streaming was supposed to be live early 2015. Still nothing yet, nor any hit that it's showing up soon. Sad, especially considering that Droid has it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jeremymc7 said:


> iOS streaming was supposed to be live early 2015. Still nothing yet, nor any hit that it's showing up soon. Sad, especially considering that Droid has it.


What do you mean? IOS streaming via LTE?

I don't remember TiVo putting out a date for IOS streaming via LTE - I might have missed it, but they rarely give timeframes for development.

As for "nor any hint that it's showing up soon"... Since most of us are using LTE streaming via the Debug Settings - I would consider that a "hint"!


----------

